# Thoughts on this



## PoolMan (Sep 23, 2012)

I just posted this in another thread by mistake. Sorry if anyone was irked by that.

This website "claims" that this knife and other similarly operated folders they sell with a "spring-assisted" opening action bypass most/all state laws on gravity, switchblade, etc. knives. What do you think?


http://www.trueswords.com/spring-assist-legal-auto-knife-military-karambit-black-p-6541.html


----------



## arnisador (Sep 23, 2012)

I wouldn't hold out much hope for getting that by a cop--but it's conceivable a good lawyer could make it work at trial. Probably not worth the risk, but it varies widely by state.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2012)

arnisador said:


> I wouldn't hold out much hope for getting that by a cop--but it's conceivable a good lawyer could make it work at trial. Probably not worth the risk, but it varies widely by state.



Depends on state law and decisions.  In VA, the knife linked would be a real problem.  A ruling a couple years ago held that 18.2-308, which prohibits a number of concealed weapons should be interpreted first by asking is the item in question a weapon, rather than merely a tool that can be used as a weapon (like a chef's knife).  The kerambit pictured is pretty clearly not a tool, even if it lacks everything needed to be meet the strict definitions of Bowie or dirk.  At that point, we start looking at "like kind" and then I think it's not hard to reach that burden of proof.


----------



## rainesr (Sep 24, 2012)

From my perspective the target demographic are individuals that want to walk at the edge of the law. I wouldn't chance it, you will probably be paying for a lawyer right or wrong. Not only that, but I think the last thing I would trust not to chop off my fingers is an $8 folding knife. We do a lot of karambit work in Silat, I can't think of a good reason to have one that folds. I can think of instances that the locking mechanism would be put under way more stress than I would feel comfotable with.

A good utility knife that has a Karambit like shape is the Ka-Bar law enforcement tactical knife. It might not get as bad a rection from law enforcement where they are legal either.


~Rob


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 24, 2012)

Best to check with the individual state's laws, regarding such things.  

http://thefiringline.com/library/blades/knifelaws.html

When you look at a generic term such as "assisted," you have a quagmire of different laws.  Some states, for example, consider a balisong (butterfly knife) as an illegal switchblade, whereas some states can even consider a knife that has a worn-out detent mechanism an illegal switchblade, since it can be opened with a flick of the wrist.  

I wouldn't rely on the opinion of an advertisement / catalog, since possibly felonies could be involved here.  


Even if the laws weren't in play here, I'd still be rather hesitant to carry the above listed knife.  First of all, you generally get what you pay for, when it comes to knife quality.  I'm not too keen on using an 8 dollar folder.  Furthermore, there's no real advantage to using this knife, over a high quality lockback folder that can be opened with one hand (Spyderco, Byrd, Benchmade, etc).  

I'll stick with the tried and true Spyderco.


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 24, 2012)

From looking over the site in question, I'd suggest that the target demographic are fantasy-riddled kids, including a range who want to think they're "tough"... I don't think I saw anything that I'd spend any cash on. None of it is serious enough for me.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 24, 2012)

PoolMan said:


> I just posted this in another thread by mistake. Sorry if anyone was irked by that.
> 
> This website "claims" that this knife and other similarly operated folders they sell with a "spring-assisted" opening action bypass most/all state laws on gravity, switchblade, etc. knives. What do you think?



I am not a lawyer and this is not legal advice.

First, if you need legal advice, get it from an attorney, not from a website.

Second, I do not believe this weapon would pass muster in Michigan.  Michigan's anti-switchblade law is worded thusly:

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(fx...g.aspx?page=getObject&objectname=mcl-750-226a



> THE MICHIGAN PENAL CODE (EXCERPT)
> Act 328 of 1931
> 
> 
> ...



The blade you linked to is opened by 'mechanical contrivance'.  It would clearly, in my opinion, fall under the laws of the state of Michigan as a 'switchblade' knife.

Consider that if you make a purchase and are busted, the company from which you purchased the item is NOT GOING TO GO TO JAIL FOR YOU.  They can say what they like, it's your butt in the slammer.

With that said, there is a pending bill in the House in Michigan to change the switchblade legislation, but it is currently stalled in committee and probably will not make it into law.

http://www.akti.org/news/michigan-bill-will-remove-switchblade-prohibition


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 24, 2012)

Chris Parker said:


> From looking over the site in question, I'd suggest that the target demographic are fantasy-riddled kids, including a range who want to think they're "tough"... I don't think I saw anything that I'd spend any cash on. None of it is serious enough for me.



Fantasy weapons for fantasy warriors.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 24, 2012)

Grenadier said:


> I'll stick with the tried and true Spyderco.



Bingo.  My personal choice has been this one for years:

http://www.spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=17


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 24, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I am not a lawyer and this is not legal advice.
> 
> First, if you need legal advice, get it from an attorney, not from a website.
> 
> ...




Bill,

*NOTE: See Bill's commments about talking to a lawyer. *

Some Kershaw and other Spring Assisted knives have been sold in Michigan. I think the key is that even if the lever or switch is engaged does the blade come out to a full locked position? If it does it meets the requirements of a single hand open with mechanical assist such as a Switch Blade. Which is legal in Michigan for those who have one arm. I believe that many of those sold in Michigan with spring assist were considered to be exempt from that law. Now, that being said I have heard a rumor that there was a bill floating around the Mich Congress to do the opposite of your link which is to make the spring assist illegal even if it does not lock. 

That being said just because they are sold, that does not make them legal as well. 


Thanks


----------



## PoolMan (Sep 30, 2012)

Pretty much what I expected to hear. Thank you for your comments.


----------

